# Fiskars sale on Amazon



## AmateurSawer (Jul 12, 2022)

Some axes on sale, X25 and Super Splitter are two of them.


----------



## JustPlainJeff (Jul 12, 2022)

You don't happen to have a link to the ones on sale, do you?


----------

